# Open Fire What are the options for Energy Efficiency



## IrishGunner (20 Nov 2019)

Hi

Moving into a house and we want it to be as efficient and environmental friendly as possible. Putting in Netatmo to control heat and also have the walls insulated. Also going to use Hue bulbs

However there is nothing in the open fire. Miss Gunner wants to get a Stove but I am not keen on cleaning it out and also what to burn? I know it gives a lot of heat but wondering down the line Government will ban the burning of wood. In the existing house that we have is open gas fire and rarely on. However we are moving into an older house so want to get as much heat as possible esp in winter

Going to look at stoves over the coming weeks and speak to people but just want users thoughts on it. 

Cheers


----------



## Jazz01 (20 Nov 2019)

If you aren't going to use the open fire, then you could get a chimney balloon to block out drafts.

Otherwise, put in a stove, but get a multi-fuel stove and burn the smokeless coal and/or wood. There isn't much to cleaning to the stove to be honest, but it is another job that needs to be done.


----------



## Buddyboy (20 Nov 2019)

And if you are getting a stove, ideally get one that sits proud of the fireplace, with a flue that goes back to the blanked off fireplace opening. These stoves are more efficient than one that sits in the fireplace opening.
And keep an eye out for aldi for the little stove-top fans that activate when it is hot, and blow the warm air out into the room.




And finally, be careful of the size/heat output of the stove. I know a few friends that can hardly light the stove as it gives out so much heat.


----------



## Alkers86 (20 Nov 2019)

IrishGunner said:


> Hi
> 
> Moving into a house and we want it to be as efficient and environmental friendly as possible.
> 
> Cheers



Get rid of the fire and seal the chimney up at the fireplace. Get a cowl to put on top of the chimney to prevent water ingress and allow ventilation.

An open fire is a complete waste of effort and energy in terms of actually heating the house (aesthetics aside)


----------



## mathepac (20 Nov 2019)

If you burn fossil fuels in a stove or open fireplace my suggestion would be to install a back-boiler linked to water and central heating systems.


----------



## Gorteen (21 Nov 2019)

Is it wrong to say I love a real fire?


----------



## dereko1969 (21 Nov 2019)

There's very little cleaning of a proper stove, they're so efficient there isn't much ash to get rid of. We have a Stovax which is great, the wide screen gives the sense of an open fire without the inefficiency.


----------



## Buddyboy (22 Nov 2019)

Gorteen said:


> Is it wrong to say I love a real fire?


I prefer watching it to the telly, it's more engaging


----------



## michaelm (22 Nov 2019)

I love the open fire on a bad night.  Maybe keep it for the winter.  If you don't warm to it you can always do something efficient or virtuous down the line.


----------



## Eoghan (24 Nov 2019)

I put in an electric fireplace. Remote turns it on. Looks like a gas fire. Happy out.


----------



## nad (24 Nov 2019)

Eoghan said:


> I put in an electric fireplace. Remote turns it on. Looks like a gas fire. Happy out.


Any chance of  a picture or make and model details of this?


----------



## NewEdition (24 Nov 2019)

Over time, dont the windows of those stoves go all black and you cant see the flames? Thats what I have heard from other people.
But maybe they dont clean them enough?


----------



## paper-folder (24 Nov 2019)

It's also possible to get a gas-fired stove, giving you the energy efficiency of a stove in the fire-place but without the hassle of cleaning it out. However it won't make sense to put one of these in unless the central heating or cooker in the house is being run on gas, otherwise you end up with standing charges and bills for both gas and electricity.  
You certainly need to do something with an open fireplace if you want the house to be energy efficient - as long as it's there it's probably worse than leaving a window permanently open and trying to heat the house.


----------



## candor (25 Nov 2019)

NewEdition said:


> Over time, dont the windows of those stoves go all black and you cant see the flames? Thats what I have heard from other people.
> But maybe they dont clean them enough?



This tends to happen if the stove is over sized for the room/house and not enough air is allowed into the stove for it to burn efficiently. It can also happen from burning unseasoned timber or wet coal.

I only burn timber in our stove as we found that coal tends to corrode the grate over time. It's a much better fuel in terms of being a renewable energy source that sequesters carbon during it's growing life.

Generally speaking, once the stove is burning the timber efficiently, there is very little ash left compared with the amount of materiel used. It's a 5 minute job to clean the stove and set it up for the next burn.

An open fire is nice but it hard to watch it knowing that a lot of the heat is going right up the chimney.


----------



## Eoghan (25 Nov 2019)

nad said:


> Any chance of  a picture or make and model details of this?


Endeavour Fires Roxby Inset Electric Fire, Black Trim and Fret, 220/240Vac 1&2kW, 7 day Programmable Remote control https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00OTYEZKY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_24c3DbJ13787S


----------



## dereko1969 (27 Nov 2019)

NewEdition said:


> Over time, dont the windows of those stoves go all black and you cant see the flames? Thats what I have heard from other people.
> But maybe they dont clean them enough?


No, not in our case, we (I mean, my wife mostly) clean the screen/window once a week and it's fine. It's not a tough job, we got a special spray and use some newspaper and it comes off very easily.


----------



## myate (27 Nov 2019)

NewEdition said:


> Over time, dont the windows of those stoves go all black and you cant see the flames? Thats what I have heard from other people.
> But maybe they dont clean them enough?



As above, clean the glass every week and it will stay perfect. Newspaper works, or heavy duty kitchen roll, but dip the roll into some ash on the grate, cleans without needed any type of spray!


----------



## IrishGunner (8 Jul 2020)

Ok are there any brands of stove that should be avoided or are they all the same. Going for the Matt option rather than enamel


----------



## cremeegg (8 Jul 2020)

NewEdition said:


> Over time, dont the windows of those stoves go all black and you cant see the flames? Thats what I have heard from other people.
> But maybe they dont clean them enough?



Cut open a potato, wipe the screen with the exposed part, everything comes off, its like magic.


----------



## random2011 (8 Jul 2020)

We have a multi fuel stove but I would love to remove it as aside from the maintenance and coal costs, it also causes a lot of dirt around the gutters at the front of our house. We have an electric fire at the other end of the house and it works well but it will never be as warm as a coal fire.


----------



## Bluefin (8 Jul 2020)

Stovax insert stoves are excellent - beautiful piece of kit and heat from just burning seasoned wood is great clean burn system  ensures glass doesn't get discoloured. Are expensive but you will have it for 20+ years


----------



## RobFer (26 Jul 2020)

There is probably a lot you can do without removing the fireplace.


----------



## roker (19 Aug 2020)

NewEdition said:


> Over time, dont the windows of those stoves go all black and you cant see the flames? Thats what I have heard from other people.
> But maybe they dont clean them enough?


Mine has a top air inlet as well as a bottom inlet that draws down over the glass which helps to keep it clean


----------

